# A four-year-old has been accidentally pepper-sprayed by police after its mother took the child to an anti-lockdown protest in Germany.



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2021)

Now it's getting beyond a joke...... whose more to blame for this.. ( I say the mother..for taking the baby on a demonstration)

Click the link for the video of the child in deep distress...

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...yed-police-anti-lockdown-protest-Germany.html

A four-year-old has been accidentally pepper-sprayed by police after its mother took the child to an anti-lockdown protest in Germany.

Clashes broke between police wielding batons and firing pepper spray and protesters who punched, kicked and spat on them in Schweinfurt, Bavaria, on Sunday night. 

Footage shows the screaming child, who was taken to the demonstration in a pram, being treated by two officers after coming into contact with the spray.  

After a few minutes and an eyewash the child was 'completely symptom-free again,' the police said.

The mother is due before a judge on Monday after officers launched a formal complaint referring her to social services for endangering the youngster.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Now it's getting beyond a joke...... whose more to blame for this.. ( I say the mother..for taking the baby on a demonstration)


I completely agree Holly.  As soon as I read your thread title, I thought, what the hell is she doing taking a young child to a demonstration.  Geeze, so sad that these young kids and babies who are helpless and dependent on their parents, are stuck with irresponsible idiots. Can't fix stupid.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 27, 2021)

I think many ask why do these parents take kids into a situation that could have results like this.

If you ask what happens is people attack you for not understanding................. perhaps she had childcare issues ..... then perhaps she should have stayed home as well.  The fact is some parents USE their child ... take them as a shield .........


----------



## John cycling (Dec 27, 2021)

I agree with not taking a child to protest about anything.  It's best to be compliant and not to say anything.
Just obey and go about your business like nothing is happening, and like you agree with all the atrocities taking place.
But actually we don't know.  Maybe that IS what she was doing, they sprayed them anyway and said they were protesting.
Heck, I'd protest if they were spraying me too.  Get that stuff away from me!!!

But to say that police pepper spraying was an accident???  Anyone who says that is completely delusional.  
Obviously they knew they were pepper spraying people including the children, which is why they were using it.  
Police do that all the time when people are getting together.  It is standard operating procedure for them, NOT an accident.
They should NOT be spraying pepper spray onto people!!!!  Especially not on people simply having a peaceful demonstration.

The police sprayed the child - then said it's the Mother's fault - that the police sprayed the child.
How freaking ridiculous is that!!!
The police are the ones who committed the crime, not the Mother, not the child.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 27, 2021)

Police know how to use their weapons, the child and Mother are victms.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 27, 2021)

By now everyone knows a peaceful protest can turn deadly in an instant.

Children should never be taken into any dangerous situation.

The mother was negligent in the well being of her child.


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 27, 2021)

Children have no place in protests gatherings of any kind.
As we have seen many times, gathering can become nasty, accidents do happen and parents are well aware of this.


----------



## rgp (Dec 27, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> By now everyone knows a peaceful protest can turn deadly in an instant.
> 
> Children should never be taken into any dangerous situation.
> 
> The mother was negligent in the well being of her child.




  Agree here !


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 27, 2021)

A peaceful demonstration by "protesters who punched, kicked and spat on them" (the police).  They got what they deserved and the mother was  negligent.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 30, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I completely agree Holly.  As soon as I read your thread title, I thought, what the hell is she doing taking a young child to a demonstration.  Geeze, so sad that these young kids and babies who are helpless and dependent on their parents, are stuck with irresponsible idiots. Can't fix stupid.


Me, too!  What in the world would anyone be thinking to take a small child to something like a protest??   Boggles the mind.


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2021)

Who in their right mind would take a child to a dangerous demonstration?
God, that really pi$$e$ me off!


----------



## Alice November (Dec 30, 2021)

She probably was not in her right mind. Police should practice care when aiming into crowds, they know how to use those weapons and are responsible. It is the people behind the weapons that are pulling the triggers and doing the aiming, not the unarmed civilians. All people make mistakes but our police are there to protect the population, the have to take the utmost care. Also they, the police,  should usually have protective gear on and helmets hats and masks. Probably the civilans should too if this keeps up?
  🕊


----------

